
Countdown of Common Accessibility Struggles - ryanwaggoner
http://www.21times.org/archives/glenda-watson-hyatts-top-7-countdown-of-common-accessibility-struggles/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+21times+%2821times%29
======
ryanwaggoner
A post of ours on accessibility issues gained some traction here last week, so
I thought this list of common struggles might prove interesting as well. There
are probably some good product / service ideas hidden in this as well.

